# Job search



## Kbish (Jul 6, 2016)

I need a job to leave my husband. I shared my story recently. I can't decide what part of me is using excuses to not take the leap and what part is legitimate reasons. 

I finally found a great job opportunity. I did a recorded phone interview and bombed it. I am confident that I'm talented at what I do and that I what I do and would be a great fit. I have never encountered that set up before. I received a phone call in the middle of the interview and I accidentally hung up on not recorded interview. In doing so I missed a question entirely. I guess I really feel poorly about that and needed a place to share. There are few opportunities in my area for what I do  

I desperately want to make a smooth transition possible for my children. Driving an hour away from work would really complicate our lives. I feel like every moment I'm struggling to way which is worse... 

I was so clear on what I needed - to end my marriage. I feel like I lose that strength each day that passes. He is back in the fees when he's nice to me and supportive. I know it won't last, but somehow I allow myself to be blinded again and again. 

When I reread this, I felt weak. Like I just want the easy way out. I've always prided myself on my strength... Until now. 

Thank you for listening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mommywhatohnothing (May 30, 2016)

I am a job coach/job training coordinator with a non profit agency. We specialize in helping people re-enter the workforce after an extended absence - coming off of disability, out of jail, displaced homemakers, etc. I'm going to give you a couple of suggestions. Number one, go to your local unemployment office and find out what resources they have available. Most of them will help you even if you aren't unemployed due to a job loss. Just taking this step will help you feel like you are accomplishing something. See if they have any specific resources or contacts with local organizations that assist displaced homemakers, which you will be post divorce.
Next - go to your local Barnes and Noble or to Amazon and find a couple of inspirational books on finding work you love or even just on improving your life. Two authors I find inspirational are Jon Acuff and Gretchen Rubin. Jon Acuff's 30 Days of Hustle is a great place to start because it's all about changing your life in small, manageable steps, so it's not overwhelming.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Kbish said:


> I was so clear on what I needed - to end my marriage. I feel like I lose that strength each day that passes. He is back in the fees when he's nice to me and supportive. I know it won't last, but somehow I allow myself to be blinded again and again.
> 
> When I reread this, I felt weak. Like I just want the easy way out. I've always prided myself on my strength... Until now.
> 
> ...


You are defining yourself with words. Define yourself with actions. It sounds simple and to others it may sound condescending. However, there is a hidden meaning in what I said. If you 'define yourself with actions', you are no longer labeling yourself, only becoming your authentic self.

What is strength? Strength is 'yes'. And strength is 'no'.

There are some questions that you can answer to give you an idea of where you are.

Could you tell him that you want a divorce, even if he just said "okay"?

If not, what is holding you back?

I ask you this, because you are mentioning his efforts having been re-invigorated, and considering your employment situation. Is the desire to divorce based upon him not being nice and not being supportive? You would stay, happily, if he didn't un-change?


----------

